

SmoothLife - Conway's Game of Life variant with floats instead of ints - whamill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJe9H6qS82I

======
tim_hutton
On Reddit it triggered a discussion about how we could make a continuous
version of the Game of Go.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/comments/118svz/smoothlife_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/comments/118svz/smoothlife_a_continuous_version_of_conways_game/)

